# Felicia 17 Jewels



## faye (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could help me find out a bit more about this watch please? It was my Grandfathers and was likely bought around the 1960's. From the forums I've read on here and elsewhere, it seems that it isn't very valuable? But, it has sentimental value to me and I was wondering as it's a pretty cool looking watch how easy it would be to get it reconditioned?

I'd be interested just to know something about it I think. I'll just look up how to post a picture and I'll get that up too.

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Felicia was a trade mark by either

- Bourquin, Sauter & Cie, Bienne, registered in 1901

or

- Sauter Freres & Cie (Pierpont Watch Co), Bienne

or

- Parker Watch Co, New York (an importer)

or

- Hipp, Didisheim & Bros, New York, registered 1927

Andreas


----------



## faye (Nov 26, 2011)

faye said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me find out a bit more about this watch please? It was my Grandfathers and was likely bought around the 1960's. From the forums I've read on here and elsewhere, it seems that it isn't very valuable? But, it has sentimental value to me and I was wondering as it's a pretty cool looking watch how easy it would be to get it reconditioned?
> 
> ...


----------



## faye (Nov 26, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Felicia was a trade mark by either
> 
> - Bourquin, Sauter & Cie, Bienne, registered in 1901
> 
> ...


Thank you Andreas :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Cosmetically there doesn't seem to be too much wrong with the watch. I'd say all it needs is a new strap and a good rub with Polywatch on the crystal and it'd be as good as new. The polywatch would get rid of all the little scratches on the crystal.

If it's not running OK or not keeping time then you'd have to get it serviced which you could arrange through a local jewellers or by sending it off to somewhere like Ryte Time.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Faye, e-mail me off list using:-

mel-enbraATblueyonder.co.uk (substitute "@" for "AT" of course), I may be able to help

:weed: ldman:


----------

